# Roadie



## Rasputin (Nov 11, 2014)

Just found out about this delivery gig. Anyone here a Roadie driver?


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

I was just on-boarded for Roadie. Apparently I applied at some point in the past but I don't recall doing so. Got an email today about it so I completed the on-boarding process today.

I'm just going to repeat the question Rasputin asked: Anyone here do any _Roadie_ gigs?


----------



## GruveRecords (Nov 3, 2017)

"Roadie" - reminds me of my ******* days pounding beers on the dirt roads of Nebraska. Not that I would ever do that, of course.


----------



## Bob Driver (Sep 14, 2017)

I find in the Portland Oregon market it is not worth it mostly airport runs to fetch suitcases and parcels. fro like $8 to $12. Once in awhile, you will see a larger request but they are few and far in-between. I just saw one to move a piano from pdx to SF for $210. Guess if you are headed that way and have the room it might be worth for someone else to pay part of your gas.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Fetching suitcases from the airport is exactly what I am seeing in the app. The one I am looking at now is 23.7 miles, after picking up the suitcase, for $16. And it requires parking at the airport - which they say they will reimburse, and going inside and interacting with people. This could easily be an hour of work if not longer.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Now there is an offer to drive one of Elon Musk's "not-a-flamethrower" flamethrowers 2,086 miles for $160.


----------



## SamD (Mar 20, 2015)

It pays pennies. Not worth it.

Delivered for them once. Picking up a luggage from the airport and delivering to their door. 19 miles for $13.

Customer gave me 2 stars. I have no idea why


----------



## BriBarb88 (Mar 14, 2018)

I do it here in Chicago. Mostly pick up suitcases from Delta at O’Hare and drop them off to customers. Some don’t pay great and some pay amazing! I’ve mad $100 in 4 hours with Roadie. It’s all about getting the right orders.


----------



## T&W (Feb 23, 2018)

I completed one gig - car part - 2 hrs $150 “urgent” delivery on a Sunday afternoon. Keep in mind that you can negotiate the rate.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

I see a lot of delivery requests from hardware stores. Two and three miles for $12. They say the items can fit in the front seat. Haven't accepted any though.


----------



## Ajaywill (Jul 4, 2017)

I drive for Roadie here in Phoenix. Same as others, almost all airport pickups of luggage to be delivered. Delta and United are the two airlines here, but neither are major players in this market, so not as busy as it would be if other airlines signed on. Their is a local flower shop and a cookie bouquet shop that post deliveries from time to time as well. I don't do Roadie as my main gig, I will offer if I am close to the airport. After I pickup, I set my Uber and Lyft destination filters for somewhere close to the delivery address and try to "double dip" while I have the suitcase in my trunk. Some deliveries are to local hotels, those are pretty easy..just drop off the suitcase at the front desk. Someone mentioned negotiating rates....not with the airlines. If you try to negotiate, they won't listen because there's plenty of other drivers who will take it for the offered fare. The fare is based completely on the distance from the airport to the drop off point...it doesn't matter if its a small duffel bag or 5 huge suitcases...same fare. You do know when the offer comes up how may bags it is, though. The other way it works for me is at the end of my Uber/Lyft shift...I usually end up on the other side of the area from where I live with the airport in between. If I can grab a Roadie pickup going to my side of town, it keeps me from having to deadhead the 20+ miles home. Roadie also recently changed something in their system...up until a few months ago, the customer got to see all the offers to drive and pick the one they wanted, now the system assigns the gig for the customer. Previously, I was getting about 75% of the gigs I offered on, recently, its down to about 25%. I built a good relationship with the Delta people that managed the delayed baggage..they knew that I was reliable and would arrive quickly to pickup and get the delivery done. I guess some drivers complained to Roadie that customers were showing favoritism and only giving the gigs to a select few. Overall, it works for me as a supplement to Uber/Lyft, but I wouldn't do it as my main driving gig.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Roadie was originally started as a service to move items from point A to point B along a route that you were already traveling. That's why the payout is so low. Most of the business is Delta Airlines. Prior to Roadie Delta was paying $40-$70 for baggage delivery and working on a 4-8 hour delivery. Now Delta is paying Roadie $15 and almost demanding instant pickup and delivery. They don't like it when you drive for Uber and Lyft and do Roadie. You will net $9-$12 for delivering a suitcase. It will tie you up for 1-2 hours.


----------



## GruveRecords (Nov 3, 2017)

I signed up but turned off the notifications after the first day. Constant requests for Delta baggage pickups paid at like 50c/mile. Can't believe guys are accepting these for 50cents.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I realize this is an old thread. Anybody got anything to add?


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

JimKE said:


> I realize this is an old thread. Anybody got anything to add?


There is just never anything available near me that I could deal with. Right now the closest is a boogie board going from near Anaheim to Miami for $160. To Uber's credit they have not sent me a ping in Miami yet so I don't see myself heading that way in the foreseeable future. And the only thing I ever seen going to a local area is luggage from the airport in San Diego which is about 90 miles away.

I think it would be worth checking out if you are near one the airports that utilizes Roadie.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Sounds like the same sort of thing I had with Uzurv...nothing local that was decent. There are a total of 3 gigs available right now in the entire state of Florida.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

I accepted one from a hardware store once that was nearby to where I was posted once. The drop off was like 4 miles and offered $12 or $14. Can't remember which right now. Haven't seen any reasonably requests nearby in a while. And have never seen one from an airline so those must be immediately snatched up. They don't seem enticing by the sound of it though.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

One just popped up that is $15 for 33.2 miles. Anaheim to Los Angeles... Confetti Delivery. "Medium size. Fits in front seat." Oh, it also says there is a $10 tip.

Already gone! I guess someone is working this app.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Woohaa said:


> I accepted one from a hardware store once that was nearby to where I was posted once. The drop off was like 4 miles and offered $12 or $14. Can't remember which right now. Haven't seen any reasonably requests nearby in a while. And have never seen one from an airline so those must be immediately snatched up. They don't seem enticing by the sound of it though.


For us, an airport luggage delivery that paid $10-$12 would be the same as most of our Uber rides -- providing both the pickup and delivery were seamless. So if you happened to be there anyway, it might beat sitting in our totally fraudulent queue.

I think I'll turn Roadie on when approaching my next airport dropoff. If there is nothing available, I'd just do my normal dropoff-and-flee thing.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

JimKE said:


> For us, an airport luggage delivery that paid $10-$12 would be the same as most of our Uber rides -- providing both the pickup and delivery were seamless. So if you happened to be there anyway, it might beat sitting in our totally fraudulent queue.
> 
> I think I'll turn Roadie on when approaching my next airport dropoff. If there is nothing available, I'd just do my normal dropoff-and-flee thing.


Wise move.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Sometimes you just have to laugh...

I got a text a little while ago, saying there was a "LARGE" gig near me. It's LARGE all right...118 miles!

It's an...um, TV stand. 118 miles from Key Largo to Key West. As an added bonus, the customer appears to be a Roadie driver.

$36...Livin' the dream in the 305!


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

Holy crap. Those rates are ridiculous. Let them use UPS.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

I just read an article about Roadie and was checking them out. From Columbus to Cincinnati is $35-65. Its a 230 mile round trip. From Columbus to Las Vegas is $701. All before their 20% cut. Rates are ridiculously low. Definitely not UShip


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

TBone said:


> I just read an article about Roadie and was checking them out. From Columbus to Cincinnati is $35-65. Its a 230 mile round trip. From Columbus to Las Vegas is $701. All before their 20% cut. Rates are ridiculously low. Definitely not UShip


A "rare vintage electric typewriter" from Cincinnati, OH to Denver, CO for $160.00. The guy wants it to be babied and not exposed to temperature swings.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Z129 said:


> A "rare vintage electric typewriter" from Cincinnati, OH to Denver, CO for $160.00. The guy wants it to be babied and not exposed to temperature swings.


I guess that would buy a one way plane ticket but this whole idea of a "sharing" economy is bs. People just want paid


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

JimKE said:


> Sometimes you just have to laugh...
> 
> I got a text a little while ago, saying there was a "LARGE" gig near me. It's LARGE all right...118 miles!
> 
> ...


This guy has now offered a massive $14 "tip for unloading," raising the total payout to $50 -- for a 235 mile round trip! If I was on my way to Key West anyway, I wouldn't put up with the inconvenience of loading and unloading for $50...


----------



## LolIKnow (Sep 16, 2018)

Cool concept and I'm onboard... The pay is not the best though. Did someone say you negotiate pricing? How?

The pay is actually ridiculous. I don't see how somone can drive 786 miles for $270 ..... WTF


Or 883 miles for $160 WTF!!!!!!! I'm out.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

LolIKnow said:


> The pay is actually ridiculous. I don't see how somone can drive 786 miles for $270 ..... WTF


Yeah, I saw that one too. If you were driving up I-75 from Miami-Ft Lauderdale and through Chattanooga anyway, it might be worth it for a short detour. But certainly not in any other situation.


----------



## LolIKnow (Sep 16, 2018)

JimKE said:


> Yeah, I saw that one too. If you were driving up I-75 from Miami-Ft Lauderdale and through Chattanooga anyway, it might be worth it for a short detour. But certainly not in any other situation.


Yup just read how the payout is calculated. Payout amounts are intended for Drivers already heading that direction.

Now what happens if no one is heading that direction by the time of the pick up ? Do they increase payouts then or what?


----------

